# To all NZ MAC lovers!



## fluorescent (Dec 29, 2007)

Hey there! I'm new and just want to greet all my fellow NZers! I am a MAC addict, however due to the incredibly inflated prices of MAC here in New Zealand my collection is rather limited...I am saving up for a trip to America so that I can splurge bigtime there!

My question is..other than the MAC stores/counters themselves, where else do you get your MAC? I don't use Ebay and I find StrawberryNet to have a rather limited range of MAC products..but don't know any other places! Are there any must-know online sites with reasonably-priced MAC for sale? Thanks so much!


----------



## Le-Saboteur (Dec 30, 2007)

Hellllooo fellow kiwi!

Prices are inflated, here, that is a fact. When I can't bear to part with $38 or whatever it is for an eyeshadow I turn to TradeMe. Fair amount on there, well, in pigment samples anyway, every now and then a nice e/s, l/s or l/g pops up, and I've seen a few powders and blushes there, but it's a real rat race to win an auction, and half the time the prices go above the actual retail price because there are only... what, five stores/counters here. Still, good place to look. Good for people like me that don't have a credit card, too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I would love to save up for a trip like that. Imagine all the cheap makeup!


----------



## fluorescent (Jan 2, 2008)

Why hello there! Thanks for replying! Hope u had a great New Years 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh yes, I am DEDICATED to purchasing pigment samples on Trademe, but as you've noted the auctions usually get up to ridiculous prices! I SWEAR I saw an MSF on there sell for almost $90...crazy! Haha, I don't have a credit card, too...much too dangerous 

Haha I know, right? I'm going to save at least $250 to spend on MAC, I'll never have to buy from an NZ counter again..haha.

Thanks for your help


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Jan 8, 2008)

I would watch trade me as there have actually been a LOT of counterfeit products up on there...


----------



## captodometer (Jan 10, 2008)

If I were buying, I would order online as I still have credit cards drawn on US banks.  But then I would have to have my purchases shipped to a friend or family member in the US.  I would get it eventually, but they wouldn't ship to me until enough stuff accumulated to warrant a trip to the post office and a customs form.  So I could buy easily, but would have to wait a month or more to actually receive the product.

But it would be better than paying NZ prices.  I would probably drop dead in Arthur Barnett if I actually had to hand over $38 for a lipstick.  I can just imagine the 111 call: There's a dead woman at the MAC counter.  She handed over her EFTPOS card and collapsed.......

And forget about buying on Ebay.  It's not all fakes, but a lot of sellers forget/never knew in the first place that NZ exists.  It's annoying to look at all the sellers who will ship to Australia but not here.  A lot of them probably would if asked/reminded, but it's not worth the trouble to ask for every item you are considering bidding on.

So try to make friends with someone in the US/Canada who will purchase for you


----------



## fluorescent (Jan 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bAbY_cHiCkEn01* 

 
_I would watch trade me as there have actually been a LOT of counterfeit products up on there..._

 





 Have there? Wow, I don't think I have seen any, am I just blind? They've all looked like originals to me!

And thanks for the advice, captodometer! Yes, NZ MAC prices are sky high, it's atrocious :O And Ebay..I agree, impossible to probably complete a successful purchase through it, hardly any of them ship to NZ!
I'll definitely try the 'make aquaintances with USA peeps' option 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't have a credit card, though, too dangerous for my shopaholic hands XD


----------



## tripwirechick (Jan 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bAbY_cHiCkEn01* 

 
_I would watch trade me as there have actually been a LOT of counterfeit products up on there..._

 

I can attest to this! I bought 2 pigments, which I have since learned to be fake, and having trouble getting in touch with the seller. How typical. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Her name is posyflorist.. selling full size pigments, just in case you happen to look at any! Other than that, I have had no trouble with counterfeits from trade me before.. just bought a blush and it's fine. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Other than that, layby is a good option, especially for le collections.


----------



## Le-Saboteur (Jan 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tripwirechick* 

 
_I can attest to this! I bought 2 pigments, which I have since learned to be fake, and having trouble getting in touch with the seller. How typical. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Her name is posyflorist.. selling full size pigments, just in case you happen to look at any! Other than that, I have had no trouble with counterfeits from trade me before.. just bought a blush and it's fine. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Other than that, layby is a good option, especially for le collections._

 
Oooh, I've bought off Krickett and... bboy something for pigments. They looked original, but, you know, there's only so much you (me especially, heh) can notice.

Yeah, there's no way I'd pay the prices you can see on TradeMe. I won't buy an eyeshadow for more than $25 (not including shipping), and there is no way I would pay $9 for a pigment _sample_. Ridiculous.

I can't believe I've never even thought about layby! D'oh.


----------



## tripwirechick (Jan 12, 2008)

Hehe. I've only just discovered it myself! And Ballantyne's do a 3 month layby which is pretty good. Can't believe the pigment sample prices eh.. and 1/4 teaspoon? A lot of ebay ones are 1/4 tbsp! I wish we had a CCO here.. *sigh*


----------



## fluorescent (Jan 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tripwirechick* 

 
_I can attest to this! I bought 2 pigments, which I have since learned to be fake, and having trouble getting in touch with the seller. How typical. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Her name is posyflorist.. selling full size pigments, just in case you happen to look at any!_

 
Eek! How did you find out, did the packaging look fake? I was seriously considering purchasing like FIVE full-sizes from that seller..*sigh* I really can't tell if pigments/samples are fake or not, and I've bought like a ton of them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm getting paranoid 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Haha!

Argh I know, the samples are being sold for through-the-roof prices, them people trying to make as much money out of it as possible haha.

Layby! Wow, I'm so dumb. Didn't even know they did layby. You genius!


----------



## tripwirechick (Jan 13, 2008)

Here is a link..  http://specktra.net/f257/identifying...-photos-69309/

It can be pretty easy to spot, and if you do recognize that some of yours are fakes, I would advise not to use them! The most obvious thing to me with her ones are the batch numbers and names of the colours.. I bought a Silver Ring and Pink Source one but at the time thought it was weird because those are eyeshadow colours, not pigments.. We don't know what is actually in them.. it could be potentially harmful. I am really pissed that he/she won't get back in contact with me.. I'm thinking of reporting him/her to Trade Me.


----------



## fluorescent (Jan 15, 2008)

Ah, thank you so much for the link, that was extremely helpful! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Will take some time for me to get the hang of it, but at least I'm aware now! Gawd, if I had still been so blind who knows what I'd be putting on my face..eek! And you should definitely report them to TradeMe, it's pretty serious stuff.


----------



## anita22 (Jan 16, 2008)

Hey, just stumbled across this thread, nice to know there are some other kiwis out there  

To answer the original poster's question - have you tried CyberEmporium (www.cyberemporium.com.au)? It's Australian-based, there's heaps of  MAC stuff, and usually the latest colour collections go up on there not long after we get them in NZ. Not as cheap as buying from Ebay but definitely more secure, plus there is free (and reasonably fast) shipping to NZ. I've bought a few things from there now and the seller is really friendly and nice. 

Hope that helps!


----------



## tripwirechick (Jan 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fluorescent* 

 
_Ah, thank you so much for the link, that was extremely helpful! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Will take some time for me to get the hang of it, but at least I'm aware now! Gawd, if I had still been so blind who knows what I'd be putting on my face..eek! And you should definitely report them to TradeMe, it's pretty serious stuff. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Evidently, reporting things to Trade Me sounds easier than it is. They really don't give a crap/don't want to know about buyers getting ripped off or people selling counterfeits.. so there's really nothing I can do.
After a bit of back and forth with the seller she got really angry and sent me this mail

Hi there,

I'm sorry that I can't give you the full refund if there are boxes
missing. Please prove that the items are not authentic and also please
prove it the items you selling are authentic??????? 

THANK YOU!!!!

She said she'd refund me for one pigment, but wanted both of them back just because I had thrown away the boxes so I was a little annoyed because she'd probably just sell them for the same price anyway just minus boxes.. and telling me to prove the authenticity of the items I am selling? Rude. I am just selling stuff I don't want anymore, not making a business out of importing counterfeit products from Taiwan or where ever.
Grrr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *anita22* 

 
_Hey, just stumbled across this thread, nice to know there are some other kiwis out there  



To answer the original poster's question - have you tried CyberEmporium (www.cyberemporium.com.au)? It's Australian-based, there's heaps of MAC stuff, and usually the latest colour collections go up on there not long after we get them in NZ. Not as cheap as buying from Ebay but definitely more secure, plus there is free (and reasonably fast) shipping to NZ. I've bought a few things from there now and the seller is really friendly and nice. 



Hope that helps!_

 
Thank you so much Anita!!!! I pretty much want to have your babies, although my credit card doesn't thank you for introducing me to this site lol. Finally a way to get Pro products without leaving New Zealand!! And glitters aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Le-Saboteur (Jan 19, 2008)

I saw that you were selling Carbon on TradeMe, tripwirechick, and considered buying but I'm pretty much flat broke at the moment. All the shadows you were selling looked authentic to me.

I'm not surprised TM gives you a bit of a run around when it comes to reporting frauds. If this person is a big seller, they don't want to lose out on the selling fee.


----------



## tripwirechick (Jan 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Le-Saboteur* 

 
_I saw that you were selling Carbon on TradeMe, tripwirechick, and considered buying but I'm pretty much flat broke at the moment. All the shadows you were selling looked authentic to me._

 

Oh, I'm not selling the fake ones on Trade Me! The stuff I've got on there was bought at Ballantyne's. Just desperately need to make room for new stuff, lol. 
That seller backed down and is offering a full refund after I directed them to the thread about counterfeit pigments. Victory!!


----------



## anita22 (Jan 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tripwirechick* 

 
_Thank you so much Anita!!!! I pretty much want to have your babies, although my credit card doesn't thank you for introducing me to this site lol. Finally a way to get Pro products without leaving New Zealand!! And glitters aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











_

 
haha, no problem, happy shopping! ;-)


----------



## Le-Saboteur (Jan 20, 2008)

Haha, yeah, I guessed that from the description. I bought Woodwinked the other day and got halfway home and was like 'crap... do I have that in a pallette already?!' But, no, I was mistaken. Phew!

What did they say about them being fakes?


----------



## fluorescent (Jan 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *anita22* 

 
_Hey, just stumbled across this thread, nice to know there are some other kiwis out there  

To answer the original poster's question - have you tried CyberEmporium (www.cyberemporium.com.au)? It's Australian-based, there's heaps of  MAC stuff, and usually the latest colour collections go up on there not long after we get them in NZ._

 
Hey thanks for that! I had a look at the website and it looks great, so many products I've been searching for. I think I saw that they even accept Bank Deposit which is awesome for credit card-less people like me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And tripwirechick, wow that trade became quite the hassle I see. Glad to see you got it sorted in the end! I'm dreading running into those problems later on, it's been pretty safe so far haha. But I'll follow your lead and hope the sellers give up XD


----------



## tripwirechick (Jan 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Le-Saboteur* 

 
_Haha, yeah, I guessed that from the description. I bought Woodwinked the other day and got halfway home and was like 'crap... do I have that in a pallette already?!' But, no, I was mistaken. Phew!

What did they say about them being fakes?_

 
She said nothing, but I guess she realises they are if she's finally agreeing to a full refund. I'm so relieved. Now I can buy more MAC goodies with the refund, haha!


----------



## heykitten (Mar 2, 2008)

there is also the option of: Mantrap (NZ) Ltd, New Zealand Discounted Skincare, Cosmetics & Perfumes. Men's & Women's Fragrances At Near Wholesale. NZ's Biggest Skincare & Cosmetics Online Retailer. 
they accept bank deposits for those without credit cards like moi. however, MAC products are never in stock! presumably because they're snapped up as soon as they're re-stocked (you have the option of being notified as soon as they've restocked the item you requested). shipping is free also, yay!

i've also bought fakes from TM 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 money i could of used to buy the real goods! it's hard to tell esp. through a photo. however, i have bought an eyeshadow from there and am pleased with its authenticity. the best bet is one off sellers imo. but i differently will not be buying cosmetics as frequently as i use to there.


----------



## Le-Saboteur (Mar 5, 2008)

Wow, I've never seen that site before in my life, but it's awesome!

I, thankfully, have never run into any fakes from TM. I am more hesitant about purchasing now, but there haven't been many 'ooh! must get that!' products lately so it's not a big deal. Although I am watching an Ether mineral eyeshadow. >.> Still don't think I like it enough to pay $40.


----------



## tripwirechick (Mar 6, 2008)

Mantrap worries me a little. I bought a Pink Opal pigment and something about it seems slightly off, but I don't feel like flying to Chancery in Auckland to compare. And they ship their products from Hong Kong. The stuff I ordered from Cyber Emporium arrived about 5 days before the stuff from Mantrap!


----------



## jess98765 (Mar 30, 2008)

hey girlies
Im from NZ (auckland) too. woop woop!! 
Hey if you girls are after some cheap MAC, i think i might be able to help ya. i'm currently trying to sell off some of my collection of makeup, makeup that i don't use and just leave in my makeup box to look pretty... hehe

I have 7 pallets of various eyeshadows (new and slighly used e/s)L
- Boudoir Hues pallete
- Pallet of: swimming, sweet lust, idol eyes, juxt
- Pallet of:satellite dreams,crystal avalnche, taupeless, cranberry
- Inventive eyes pallete
- Pallet of hush, motif, coppering,paridiso
- Thunder eyes pallete
- pallete of: crysral avalanche,gorgeous gold, cork, quarry

Mix and match them if you like, i don't mind. i just really want to get rid of them. 
So i'm happy to free them to good hands for about $55 a pallet. 
PM me if your interested


----------



## karenn (Jun 12, 2008)

hi girls, 
also from NZ. my MAC collection is from the local MAC store, and also from HK. Price in Hk is much better, but sometimes they just out of stock.
trademe is another place you might find some MAC products. but I heard there are some fake pigment have been found on Ebay. so only buy those color you knew or tried before.


----------



## Kitface (Oct 3, 2008)

Hola! I'm also a NZer, nice to know that I'm not the only one who's obsessed.  Currently in Beijing, but I'll probably pick some MAC up in HK or Tokyo Duty Free to save a little. Sigh.

I hate the prices, but love the product! I think I might see if my US friend can send me some, haha. Once I get back to NZ and get a CC that is. Kinda grossed out by the fact that there are fakes even on Trademe. People these days. :/


----------



## anita22 (Oct 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kitface* 

 
_Hola! I'm also a NZer, nice to know that I'm not the only one who's obsessed.  Currently in Beijing, but I'll probably pick some MAC up in HK or Tokyo Duty Free to save a little. Sigh.

I hate the prices, but love the product! I think I might see if my US friend can send me some, haha. Once I get back to NZ and get a CC that is. Kinda grossed out by the fact that there are fakes even on Trademe. People these days. :/_

 
Hello back at you  Always nice to see some nzers on here!
From experience, duty free MAC at Tokyo Narita airport is not that great price-wise. Have you thought about using parcel forwarding to purchase directly from the US? I use Shopaholiques to purchase MAC via the Nordstrom website. That way I can take advantage of US MAC prices, and have it all shipped to NZ via the parcel forwarder. (Only worth it if you're buying more than a couple of items though, as there is an extra fee). Just thought I'd share, since the prices are pretty ridiculous here..!


----------



## karenn (Nov 29, 2008)

to Anita22, 

thats a very good idea. I was considering about it for long time, but just cant move forward. is that a good and safe service? what do u feel about it?


----------



## anita22 (Nov 30, 2008)

^ Having used her service personally, I think it's really good. Like I mentioned above, you usually have to purchase several items to make it worthwhile. However, depending what you buy, you can save a lot - especially on MAC brushes (as they mark these up quite a lot in NZ).

In terms of the actual service... She has a LOT of good feedback on the Vogue Australia forums. She can also make purchases on your behalf if you need to have a US credit card (e.g. from Sephora.com), which is great. You pay her by Paypal, so if you are worried about it not working out, you know you can always dispute it through Paypal.

Unfortunately it's no longer quite as good to buy from the US, now that the NZ dollar has plummeted. But still worth it if you shop around.


----------

